
By 2012 Koreans Will Get 1Gbps Broadband Connections - dcheng
http://gigaom.com/2009/02/01/by-2012-koreans-will-get-a-gigabit-per-second-broadband-connection/
======
dcheng
This is absurd. <http://www.speedtest.net/> I barely get 10mbps download and
less than 2mbps upload speed and I'm happy with it. How are connections in
South Korea 100 times faster than mine? Does anyone know if there is any
special technology behind it?

